# Wertung



## Gestrandeter91 (3. Feb 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

wie ihr vielleicht schon aus dem Titel herrauslesen könnt, hab ich von Java überhaupt keine Ahnung, soll aber Ende nächster Woche 'ne Prüfung drüber schreiben, bzw. es ist ein großer Block der Wirtschaftsinformatik Klausur. 

Da ich es bisher immernoch nicht verstehe, könnte mir vielleicht einer anhand folgendem Beispiel auf die Sprünge helfen. Ganz am Ende steht da auch die Lösung: :shock:

Danke euch schon mal!

Solche Aufgabe kommen bei uns drann (da gehts eher im die Logik fürs Programm, als dass das Sinn machen soll):







[/IMG]

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob mir einfach jemand erklären kann, bzw. "Vorrechnen" wie ich zum Ergebnis komme, also z.B. "1 Klammer 2 dann 3, dann usw.". Ich verstehe zwar den Sinn hinter einem If/else-Fall, booleansche Wahr/Falsch Regel bzw. was ein String ist usw.,aber wenn ich folgendes "Wirr-Warr" sehe, weiß ich einfach nicht wie ich vorgehen muss.


----------



## Phash (3. Feb 2013)

ich sag mal:

HAHA BWL!

dann sag ich:
kauf dir doch die Lösung 

aber dann sag ich doch noch:
geh von oben nach unten durch, schreib dir auf, was der Prozessor an der Stelle machen würde.

ein bisschen Logik wirste doch verstehen, oder?

was genau verstehst du nicht


----------



## ARadauer (3. Feb 2013)

Zeilennummern wären hilfreich ;-)

wie man da vorgehen muss... mhn naja man geht den code, durch und überlegt sich was passiert..
wenn xRatedVisibles > 0.25 nö ist nicht der fall, also zum else zweig mit der selben einrückung fWord == false, ok das trifft zu, dann rein, if ReputableTalk usw....


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Feb 2013)

Kann man nicht viel drüber sagen.

Oben beginnen und Bedingungen lösen.
Wenn wahr rein, sonst weiter nach untern und weiter lösen.

Lösen entsperchend Typ..
Zahl < Zahl ...sollte machbar sein grössen, kleiner etc
boolean == boolean...logik


JAVA: 4.1.1 if-Konstrukt
JAVA: 3.3 Operatoren


----------



## getName (4. Feb 2013)

Kann ich dich ein paar Dinge zu deinem Studium fragen? =)

Dein Quellcode mit farbigem Kommentar von mir:


----------



## FArt (4. Feb 2013)

[OT]
Daran sieht man wieder, dass ein BWLer fertig ist, wenn es ihm ein anderer erarbeitet, erklärt und das Ergebnis bunt aufbereitet hat. Wie nach dem Studium...
[/OT]


----------



## Phash (4. Feb 2013)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> [OT]
> Daran sieht man wieder, dass ein BWLer fertig ist, wenn es ihm ein anderer erarbeitet, erklärt und das Ergebnis bunt aufbereitet hat. Wie nach dem Studium...
> [/OT]



[OT]damit wurde er doch jetzt optimal auf sein Leben nach dem Studium vorbereitet [/OT]


----------



## Gestrandeter91. (4. Feb 2013)

Hey, danke euch!
Ich seh schon mit bwler habt ihr's nicht so . Ja klar darfst du mich Sachen zu meinem Studium fragen.

Jetzt Schau ich dass ich's voll hinbekomme. Super und vielen Dank


----------



## hüteüberhüte (5. Feb 2013)

Leute, ihr seid so hart ins Gericht gegangen, dass er sich noch nicht mal traut, sich wieder anzumelden.

Warum kein kopierbarer plain text?


----------

